
How to create an easy restful api for a simple model - edilio73
http://www.restapibuilder.com/blog/how-to-create-an-easy-restful-api-for-a-simple-model/
======
jstoiko
So complicated compared to something like:
[http://ramses.tech](http://ramses.tech)

Disclaimer: I'm a co-author and huge fan of Ramses

